# Some B-Slap (pic heavy)



## prppygrl69 (Aug 27, 2009)

I know i know,most people don't like the name,but the colors are sooooo pretty!
Oh i changed my hair too,and no more monroe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 it haaaaad to go. Started to damage my gums and it just wasn't healing. Hope you all like. Here's what i used: Oh and i do not condone the names of these cosmetics,i just like the colors.

Face:
Revlon Colorstay
Covergirl loose powder to set
Haux e/s from MAC to contour
Plumberry blush from Beauty Control

Eyes:
UDPP
White and Cotton candy from NYX on lid and browbone
Baddest B and One Beat B from B-Slap in crease
Black from NYX in crease just a tiny bit to create depth
Sweet B paint wheel the two purple/pink colors to help blend into the white 

Lips:
Oyster Girl l/g from MAC






























And a better pic of the color in my hair


----------



## nikki (Aug 27, 2009)

Gorgeous!!!  Love your hair!!


----------



## Kiyishima (Aug 27, 2009)

Holy effing shit that is hottttt
i love the blending, and the hair, and i don't mind the name of the products :]


----------



## chynegal (Aug 27, 2009)

how is the quality of the eyshadows i have been wanting to try it but i dont want to shell out money if not good....


----------



## prppygrl69 (Aug 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chynegal* 

 
_how is the quality of the eyshadows i have been wanting to try it but i dont want to shell out money if not good...._

 
To be blunt honest,they are GREAT. Super pigmented,BUT i have a huge problem doing color on the lid with them. Every time i go to blend,they just come right off. They work well in the crease for me...or to make another color pop. It may just be my base though :/


----------



## chynegal (Aug 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prppygrl69* 

 
_To be blunt honest,they are GREAT. Super pigmented,BUT i have a huge problem doing color on the lid with them. Every time i go to blend,they just come right off. They work well in the crease for me...or to make another color pop. It may just be my base though :/_

 

i think i might try...........does the shadow last all day or do u need toouch up through the day


----------



## jennifer. (Aug 27, 2009)

fabulous!  this is so pretty with your new hair color.  i love it!


----------



## prppygrl69 (Aug 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chynegal* 

 
_i think i might try...........does the shadow last all day or do u need toouch up through the day_

 
Most shadows last all day for me if i use a non cream base or primer. The UDPP really does it for me. But i have no problem with these shadows fading.


----------



## chynegal (Aug 27, 2009)

they look super pigmented and i see alot of people using them now


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 27, 2009)

Great look...I love love your hair


----------



## marce89 (Aug 28, 2009)

Wow, your blending is amazing. I like that hair colour, it's fun!


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 28, 2009)

Gorgeous look, and I LOVE your hair!


----------



## bcsweetascandy (Aug 28, 2009)

Love the look, and the hair!


----------



## nattyngeorge (Aug 28, 2009)

oh.. my.. gosh. I want to try b-slap soooo bad. I don't know why I'm so hesitant. I Just want soo much.. and its not in my budget. I don't know what I'd order. =\


----------



## deven.marie (Aug 28, 2009)

i LOVE everything about this look... ahhh i have to try it now


----------



## blackeneddove (Aug 28, 2009)

Okay... your hair is amazing, your makeup is even more amazing.. this is so hot! One of the best purple looks I think I've ever seen. Straight into my inspiration folder.


----------



## LatteQueen (Aug 28, 2009)

your blending is impeccable....great job...


----------



## ashtn (Aug 28, 2009)

Looks Gorgeous! your hair is so pretty (im a bit jealous of it) and the look goes perfect with it, nude lips really suit you


----------



## lovelydisarray (Aug 28, 2009)

gorgeous look! & i love you're hair, you're so pretty!


----------



## Redz24 (Aug 28, 2009)

I love the eye's and love your hair more lol mine tends to be bright pink but I'm giving it a break at the moment and I'm plane jane brown lol.


----------



## claralikesguts (Aug 28, 2009)

amazing job!!!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Aug 28, 2009)

your makeup is amazing and I love your new hair...I think you can pull off any hair colour


----------



## dnarcidy (Aug 28, 2009)

The colors really are pretty!  And your technique is perfect.


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## nunu (Aug 28, 2009)

Gorgeous!


----------



## darklocke (Aug 28, 2009)

Love both the eyes and the hair! Gorgeous


----------



## xobaby89 (Aug 28, 2009)

Love Love Love it!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 28, 2009)

Those purples are HOT on you! Love the hair.


----------



## joey444 (Aug 28, 2009)

Love the colors and I love that hair color on you!  I saw your youtube on this look, great job...


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 28, 2009)

Your eye makeup is perfection and I love your hair!!


----------



## kimmy (Aug 29, 2009)

thiiiis is a good look for you!


----------



## cheapglamour (Aug 29, 2009)

ah so sexy lol


----------



## PomPoko (Aug 29, 2009)

Gorgeous! Amazing colours. Makes me want to go and put on some purples


----------



## MissBrittB87 (Aug 29, 2009)

You look awesome! Your hair, makeup-everything....I like B-slap cosmetics, there pgimentation is awesome!


----------



## Ursula (Aug 29, 2009)

Those colors and that hair are an amazing combination.  Love the blending!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Aug 30, 2009)

Very nice!  I'm digging it


----------



## Mrs.Timberlake (Aug 30, 2009)

i like the hair color, its different! & LOVE the make upp! you're so pretty!


----------



## Alize (Aug 31, 2009)

I dont know whats more beutiful, the hair or the look


----------



## nongoma (Aug 31, 2009)

great colour combo. beuatiful blending


----------



## Tahti (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow!! This is so well blended, and your hair looks amazing. Love it!


----------



## Ginaaa (Aug 31, 2009)

beautiful blending


----------



## PRETTYGIRL26 (Oct 1, 2009)

The makeup is beautiful, I love bright colors, this is right up my alley!


----------



## .k. (Oct 1, 2009)

gawwgeous!


----------



## Makeupaddict88 (Oct 1, 2009)

I LOVE this look. It's so pretty and compliments you well. If you don't mind me asking, what dye did you use in your hair? I've been looking for something like this but most of the ones I found wash out within a couple washes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks!!


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Oct 1, 2009)

Ok first off.. U are *SOOOOO* pretty!! Second, Your blending is _PERFECT_!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Third, i _love_ the colors! And last, I love love _*LOVE*_ your hair!!!! The whole look is just _*perfect*_.


----------



## JULIA (Oct 1, 2009)

You look EXACTLY like my cousin. SO WEIRD.


----------



## jsimpson (Oct 7, 2009)

You look great!  Loving the hair..I had pink for a while and loved it.  Purple in next for me!


----------



## siemenss (Oct 9, 2009)

Love your hair and the look!


----------

